# Developing Arduino GPRS Picture Sending Trail Cam



## bgbowhunter (Oct 30, 2012)

WOW, go for it? How will this differ from the current cell cams on the market? Is this a product that can be added on to any existing trial cam? The latter would be the ticket


----------



## joshbennett04 (Jun 24, 2013)

Well, I am not sure how to add it to existing trail cams without modifying the cameras. This seems like an awful big project at the moment. A lot to chew on.


----------



## SILVATICUS (Jan 18, 2008)

You could make it a separate unit that plugs into trail cams by using the sd card slot. Prob be easier to have it that way anyhow. A simple cord with an sd card shaped plug then all memory and other stuff could be internal to the unit itself. Eliminating use of an existing camera. Simply use any camera for taking pics only. I think.


----------



## joshbennett04 (Jun 24, 2013)

cool idea. Wheels are a turning in my head. Thanks,


----------



## SILVATICUS (Jan 18, 2008)

Should be rather compact and not need much internal memory if sending daily etc.


----------



## bgbowhunter (Oct 30, 2012)

SILVATICUS said:


> You could make it a separate unit that plugs into trail cams by using the sd card slot. Prob be easier to have it that way anyhow. A simple cord with an sd card shaped plug then all memory and other stuff could be internal to the unit itself. Eliminating use of an existing camera. Simply use any camera for taking pics only. I think.


If it was a standalone until that incorporated any existing digital trail cam, I WOULD BUY IT! BUT, the price would have to be at least half of the all in one units. No one is currently making this product. If nothing else you could make, patent and license it to companies. Only issue would be the cord/sd card. Most cameras have the card slot internally behind weather proof doors or latches. But there is always a workaround. Maybe the use of a WIFI SD card that talked to you unit?


----------



## dan476 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey, hows your project going? I am interested in making a gsm trail cam as well.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Buddy and I just got that exact thing working this week.
EXCEPT.....couldn't use an Uno, not enough code space.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Yes unless you are going to be making a unit that interfaces with an existing camera why even bother with the SD card. Why not just save the image to a buffer that is sent via cell on a time interval.

Hell it might be cheaper or easier to modify a cell phone to take pictures when it detects movement rather than adding cell service to a camera. Great use for all those old phones that people have laying around. Well perhaps the visible light flash might be a problem ;-) Of course there is the water proofing issue to. OK so maybe that's not the best approach...


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

b0w_bender said:


> Yes unless you are going to be making a unit that interfaces with an existing camera why even bother with the SD card. Why not just save the image to a buffer that is sent via cell on a time interval.
> 
> Hell it might be cheaper or easier to modify a cell phone to take pictures when it detects movement rather than adding cell service to a camera. Great use for all those old phones that people have laying around. Well perhaps the visible light flash might be a problem ;-) Of course there is the water proofing issue to. OK so maybe that's not the best approach...


Been there done/tried all that!

The number one problem with all this stuff...battery life!
Your cell phone will only run for a few days and even less the more picts you send.
Same with an Arduino, they will only run for X number of days,,,and X is not a lot!

The real trick to any of this stuff is to put EVERYTHING to sleep and only wake it up when it is needed.
Trust me, I've been at this awhile, its all about the battery run times!


----------



## k_baum17 (Mar 7, 2016)

Hey redruff,

I was wondering what kind of GSM board you were using with your Arduino Mega.

Calvin


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

k_baum17 said:


> Hey redruff,
> 
> I was wondering what kind of GSM board you were using with your Arduino Mega.
> 
> Calvin


Holy smokes, LOL, its been awhile!!
I don't recall off the top of my head, I can look tonight.

There maybe some real head way in the DIY cell camera area this year. Couple things in the works.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

you lost me at hello but if its cheaper then those cellular trail cams go for it. I would love to have something like that for our Ohio lease.


----------



## k_baum17 (Mar 7, 2016)

redruff said:


> Holy smokes, LOL, its been awhile!!
> I don't recall off the top of my head, I can look tonight.
> 
> There maybe some real head way in the DIY cell camera area this year. Couple things in the works.


That would be great! Thanks!

There has been! I'm doing this as a senior project for school with a group of other people. A lot of this stuff is new to us so we're trying to figure out the hardware, as well as completing the project.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

k_baum17 said:


> That would be great! Thanks!
> 
> There has been! I'm doing this as a senior project for school with a group of other people. A lot of this stuff is new to us so we're trying to figure out the hardware, as well as completing the project.


Are you doing this as a high school or college senior project?


----------



## k_baum17 (Mar 7, 2016)

redruff said:


> Are you doing this as a high school or college senior project?


I'm doing this as a college senior project. I am a senior Electrical Engineering student.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

k_baum17 said:


> I'm doing this as a college senior project. I am a senior Electrical Engineering student.


Very cool on the project!!
Aw man I'm sorry I forgot to check last night..I promise tonight!
AND if I may offer some advice....
It's all about battery run time! You have to have a way to put everything into deep sleep and only wake up when you need to take a picture and send. Otherwise, you only get 2-3 day run times like any cell phone.
It sounds weird but it helps to sort of work backwards, source a battery that will work, then get your hardware and code to make it run for two weeks!


----------



## k_baum17 (Mar 7, 2016)

redruff said:


> k_baum17 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm doing this as a college senior project. I am a senior Electrical Engineering student.
> ...


Thanks! Our professor actually brought up the idea at the beginning of the school year, and two of us were hunters and actually wanted to make it so we could use it ourselves once we finish it! Haha!

Funny you mention that because that was the first thing we got done! Two of the people on the team were in charge of finding a way to make the battery last so they built a charge controller from scratch and bought a solar panel for it. We're using a lead acid battery (small one that goes into emergency lights in buildings) so we didn't have to mess with the extra circuitry that comes with Lithium.

And hey, no problem! Just whenever you get the chance!


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

The shield is a SIM900.
On top of that is a cheap SD card shield.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

k_baum17 said:


> Thanks! Our professor actually brought up the idea at the beginning of the school year, and two of us were hunters and actually wanted to make it so we could use it ourselves once we finish it! Haha!
> 
> Funny you mention that because that was the first thing we got done! Two of the people on the team were in charge of finding a way to make the battery last so they built a charge controller from scratch and bought a solar panel for it. We're using a lead acid battery (small one that goes into emergency lights in buildings) so we didn't have to mess with the extra circuitry that comes with Lithium.
> 
> And hey, no problem! Just whenever you get the chance!


The one I have goes a different route. It off loads the motion detection to a daughterboard(PIC chip). All that board does is sit and wait for motion and then wakes up the arduino to do all the heavy lifting. That way the motion board draws very tiny amounts of power while it waits for motion. Then you need a OPAmp between the motion board and Mega so the Mega can tell the motion board to shut down.


----------



## k_baum17 (Mar 7, 2016)

redruff said:


> The one I have goes a different route. It off loads the motion detection to a daughterboard(PIC chip). All that board does is sit and wait for motion and then wakes up the arduino to do all the heavy lifting. That way the motion board draws very tiny amounts of power while it waits for motion. Then you need a OPAmp between the motion board and Mega so the Mega can tell the motion board to shut down.


Do you mind if I see the your code for sending the picture from the SD card to the Sim900? The problem I'm having is taking the photo from the SD card and sending it using the Sim900 via MMS.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

k_baum17 said:


> Do you mind if I see the your code for sending the picture from the SD card to the Sim900? The problem I'm having is taking the photo from the SD card and sending it using the Sim900 via MMS.


PM me.


----------

